# Browning Challenger 2



## Radco (Jan 19, 2015)

I am getting back into shooting and just pick up a New 9mm sparked my re interest ! I dug out my Challenger and remembered how much I loved the gun . Great shooter! Trying to dig up info and have the Browning ID site. Where is the best place to buy magazines? Man it is like looking for hens teeth or finding .22lr.  on who has them? 

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Rickgus (Jan 3, 2015)

Rich - I see this is an old thread, but check out Ebay, Sporting Goods, Hunters section.


----------



## oldfart64 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have an original challenger and there seems to be no "good" place to buy mags. sorry but it is spotty and expensive. I too love mine this is still the best trigger in the industry and my pistol is one year shy of 50 years old.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I just purchased an original Challenger and there are 2 mags on Gunbroker for $130.00 each. Too high if you ask me.


----------

